# Wife and difficulty orgasming



## valtys (Oct 28, 2009)

Looking for some advice on some new stuff I can try with my wife. So far she can get off on a vibrator. She can also get off with doggy style penetration and me reaching around and massaging her clit (with a LOT of pressure). She can also do it doggy style with a vibrator on clit. Both methods take a long time.

What is weird though is that direct clitoral stimulation of the finger or tongue does nothing for her. The only time we feel like we are getting somewhere is if I am applying a LOT of pressure on it and even then it never results in an orgasm.

I suppose all women are different, but last time I tried to put that much direct pressure on a clit with other women, I was told "WTF are you doing?!"  Somewhere between a feather touch and a gentle massage has usually been adequate stimulation and can illicit positive results in less than 10 minutes. So when I am going to town and cramping my forearm after going 20+ minutes with little hope of going anywhere, I'm starting to think I need some insight into what is happening. And same thing with oral which I have tried many times and with zero results (i've been successful with other women in this department).

Is it possible her clit is just not very sensitive? Or is it just impossible for her to get clitoral orgasm without some penetration? I can get her off with my finger only if I am also inside her. But then again, I have to finger her really hard for it to happen. 

I'd love to be able to get her off through oral, or at least with more gentle stimulation. Any ideas?


----------



## Susan2010 (Apr 19, 2010)

:scratchhead:
Slooowwwly backing out of this one.


----------



## Susan2010 (Apr 19, 2010)

On second thought, I want to ask if you suck on it.
I'm also curious to know if she has a hood, or if the skin can be pulled back and her clitoris is fully exposed. If she has a hood, then it can be taken care of with surgery, much like a man's circumcising.


----------



## valtys (Oct 28, 2009)

i've sucked on it. she has a hood and it can be pulled back.


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

You may also try not just licking it like it's a lolypop! My wife likes me to suck and while i'm sucking nibble on it with my teeth and tongue. She's one of those women that doesn't like it slow and feathery, but fairly rough! Have you tried sucking it hard enough to pull it out of the hood and then put the actual clit lightly between your teeth? Then use your tongue and flick, lick and suck. If she's anything like my wife that will work!


----------



## wife&mama (Jun 12, 2010)

All I can say is that all women are different and what works for one may not work for your wife. I'm def. one that does not like hard stim. (It makes me feel like i gotta pee or something) I actually like it best when H licks and laps. Like you would do it if you were eating ice cream. Too much direct stim. is not good for me. 

Another big thing though was mental blocks. I for the longest time never did O with oral. Maybe no one ever did it right, and so it was never enough to get me over the edge. So when H would do it, I would have it in the back of my mind that I wouldn't O. That is was just for foreplay. That's what I expected. Thats what always happened. Until I started telling myself that I could and would, it didn't happen. And it wasn't right away. It took many times and time in general (prob. because H doesn't do it very often). But one night I finally did with the long stroke licking.


----------

